# Eyelash viper



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

Anyone on here own an eyelash? They are my favorite dwa snake, probably my favorite snake altogether  Post pics of yours if you guys have any/ had any:2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

SmexyHerps said:


> Anyone on here own an eyelash? They are my favorite dwa snake, probably my favorite snake altogether  Post pics of yours if you guys have any/ had any:2thumb:


There are indeed a few hot keepers whom have or do keep them (one of my favourites too) do a quick search, there are a few threads with them in and some brilliant pictures


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

I,m feeding mine tomorrow, I'll try and take some pic's

I have pinks, yellows, and greens


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

GT2540 said:


> I,m feeding mine tomorrow, I'll try and take some pic's
> 
> I have pinks, yellows, and greens


Yeah great, I have to get my dwa so i can have one  ever since i saw one in costa rica :mf_dribble:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Eyelash's are amazing snakes, I prefer the lateralis though. :mf_dribble:

Not my picture, unsure who's it is to be honest, but here is a Bothriechis Lateralis.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> Eyelash's are amazing snakes, I prefer the lateralis though. :mf_dribble:
> 
> Not my picture, unsure who's it is to be honest, but here is a Bothriechis Lateralis.
> 
> image


Wow, the scales :mf_dribble: Just makes me want to get a dwa license so bad :lol2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

SmexyHerps said:


> Wow, the scales :mf_dribble: Just makes me want to get a dwa license so bad :lol2:


Me and you both.

Hope to have my own place in next 6 - 9 months, and will get a place with room to have caravan in the back garden. I want to try convert that into an acceptable space to get DWA snakes, though I will start off with Boiga's first off. Which doesn't fuss me as I find them stunning.


----------



## SmexyHerps (Dec 14, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> Me and you both.
> 
> Hope to have my own place in next 6 - 9 months, and will get a place with room to have caravan in the back garden. I want to try convert that into an acceptable space to get DWA snakes, though I will start off with Boiga's first off. Which doesn't fuss me as I find them stunning.


I still have a long way to go :blush: I cant wait until I can get any snake; let alone a dwa:whistling2:


----------

